# Currency Expert Talks About the Fate of the US Dollar, the FedCoin, and Investing in Gold



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2017)

Full transcript here for anyone interested.  https://www.caseyresearch.com/cm/project-fedcoin




> Well, right now those dollars are a liability of the bank… The  Fedcoin is different because it’s not a liability of a commercial bank;  it’s a direct liability of the Federal Reserve… number one.
> 
> 
> Number two; it’s going to use blockchain technology which makes it  totally trackable unlike dollars today. So those are two huge  differences. It’s going to be sold as a safety thing because blockchain  is much harder to hack than conventional digital technology. So this is  another reason why they’re going to want to go in this direction; it’s  for your own safety.




Related video (long) here.   https://www.caseyresearch.com/cm/project-fedcoin-presentation


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 10, 2017)

I believe currency is changing and everything is moving to the digital realm. Not sure how a government sponsored offering will fare. Bitcoin sounds like a more attractive offering and its not controlled by any government.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2017)

There is little doubt in my mind that something major...financially...is going to happen.  U.S. and Global debt is almost becoming unmanageable, and our government is doing little or nothing to bring down this debt.  Money in the bank is earning almost nothing.  The majority of our working people are barely able to meet their monthly obligations...let alone set anything aside for their futures.  

ON the other hand....if we were getting close to such an event as this video/report claims, we would be seeing the price of Gold and Silver rising substantially. almost daily...as those "in the know" start abandoning cash and hoarding precious metals.  This is Not happening, as these metals have been trading in a fairly narrow range for the past 2 or 3 years, and are well off their highs of 2010/2011.

On balance, I think the last couple of paragraphs of this report are the most telling....another pitch to people to sign up for a pricey newsletter.  This lengthy report and video seem, to me, to be just another "infomercial", such as we see frequently on TV, touting the advantages of owning gold and silver....probably produced by those who own excess amounts of those metals, and are looking to move their investments into more profitable ventures.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2017)

I knew he was selling his books Don, my husband watched the video and wondered about that free book offer, but after seeing it was only if you signed up for that expensive newsletter he forgot about it. We both thought there was a catch, like with most everything these days.  :dollar:


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I knew he was selling his books Don, my husband watched the video and wondered about that free book offer, but after seeing it was only if you signed up for that expensive newsletter he forgot about it. We both thought there was a catch, like with most everything these days.  :dollar:



I've seen/read dozens of "doomsday" scenarios, over the years....mostly being pitched as an incentive to buy gold and silver....or a questionable book/newsletter from some "expert".  Some of these claims are quite outlandish, and predict the end of our economy.  Strangely, though, the timeframe being touted seems to pass with little more than a glitch.  About the ONLY time these "experts" were right was during the housing bubble that was going on 10 years ago...when the banks were making home loans to anyone with a Pulse.  There are always market "corrections" taking place, and if a person follows the financial news closely, they can usually prepare themselves, without succumbing to the panic scenario being touted by some "guru".


----------

